
Pixabay - Beautiful Public Domain Images - instakill
http://pixabay.com/
======
instakill
This is a wonderful resource. There are a ton of amazing Sharealike 3.0 images
out there, and sites that let you search them (like
<http://www.compfight.com>) but this is the only decent platform I've seen for
finding CC0 licensed images which is great if you want to use high quality
images without having to add attributions to your pages that use them.

